# what type of cichlid might i be ??



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I went out today to buy some ghosts shrimp for the puffer and my Lake Malawi crew and I found myself looking at a cichlid I did not recognize and ofcoarse this was a chain store in a some what questionableside of down town Atlanta the young girls knew nothing about any cichlids . The more I looked I decide I wasn't sure if this fish is juvenileand not colored up or what. This pic was during acclamationso not very clear but its tail is as yellow as my acie it has a light blue tint in the dorsal fin and in the pic they look white but its actually bluish color breaking through parallel to the lateral lineon top. The belly is white. I though it could possibly be a mut eveneither way its a nice young fish .anyone have any ideas. It would be great if it was a johannii cichlid , I have a female that is yellow but is supposed to be an electric blue so that would be ideal and I thought that as well in the store today but the more I look I just have no clue ? Mobile Photobucket
Help us please so that we may name our newest friend properly. Thanks.


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

It looks like kribensis cichlid


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

*i/a*
I had that thought as well , but as of this morning now that im seeing it as its calmed down and settled in it has even more blue in it. i guess im just going to have to wait it out . The shape of the head and brow line does still favor the johannii a lot but the whitish blue (white in the pic ) browl line band on the head and some of its shape and coloration does resemble a kribbensis. Are the kribs like the labs and bumblebees ETC.. in that they usually wont but could cross breed ?? 
This is a bit off subject as well but --
A month ago i got an adolescent Demasoni Cichlid , well it was sold to me as one . but it was very blue , light blue with no black lines on its side nor its dorsal fin , but its now starting to color up . The strange part about it is it only seems to color up some when its asleep or when i feed live food. 
Many of my cichlids change color wile sleeping and eating etc but this one is backwards in that its colors come out (the black lines) when it is asleep more than any other time. (I know this because i spy with a flash light and wake tham up early some mornings so i get to see them emerge from the caves ) 
Could this possibly be a female ??
*H2


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

it could be a female johannii, or a juvenile/colored-down maingano. my maingano goes nearly white sometimes. could be a hybrid. try to get a better resolution photo once the fish has settled a bit.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i will when i can i tried earlier, but like all fish they see me coming, they assume anyone walking in the room is there 2 feed them and they get all goofy on me. i was thinking possibly a speed shutter app for my htc ..The johannii female i have is orange.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

i was looking at it a bit again this evening after feeding and its blowing up with blues and yellow in the tail , the white stripes and white tummy in the pic are blue tinted and he had a bright blue scale on his cheek , none of which i could see at the pet store of coarse. im comfortable calling it a juvenile male auratus cichlid. thats so very exciting . 
I cant just yet be 100% about it but id say 85%


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

look at the difference in color in 24 hours .. 
CM130210-02231665-1_zpsc083f882.jpg Photo by tbub1221 | Photobucket
So much blue breaking through in all the white spots. 
CM130210-02281598-1_zps520a9163.jpg Photo by tbub1221 | Photobucket


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Doubtful it's an auratus. At that small size even a male will probably still be yellow, also auratus would have more of a white cap. Strongly defined stripes are typical- these stripes are muddled. The coloration is too far off. This looks like a male johannii. There is a lot of variation in the patterns of johannii.. Sometimes they have strictly horizontal stripes, sometimes there are vertical bars. Also the elongated body type supports this.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Anyway it's probably better off that's its not an auratus- a male auratus can be somewhat murderous (they are known as one of the MOST aggressive cichlids), especially without overstocking or a harem of females with which to breed.


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

well either way im happy with it , it looks like a completely different fish from the first photo doesn't it ?? 
and if you are correct in that its a johannii like i had originally thought then that really is cool. 
it was a good find .
Thank you for your help in identifying what he/she may be.
*chicken dance


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

looks like a Johanni...


----------

